
A resumé platform that lets you use photos and videos - Dextercv
https://dextercv.com/tYa5GmNumJ
======
Dextercv
Hi there.We used an Elon musk demo(who doesn't love this guy) to showcase what
it means to use photos and videos on your resumé.Let us know what you think.

